
Chip Cards Will Require Users to Dip Rather Than Swipe - mgav
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/09/29/business/chip-cards-will-require-users-to-dip-rather-than-swipe.html?ref=technology
======
creshal
It's depressing to see the US treating EMV cards like a strange exotic novelty
while Europe is already upgrading those again and moving to NFC-enabled cards
after EMV has worked without any major issues in a decade.

For small, repeated transactions you just hold the card to the reader and are
done in 1-3 seconds. The first transaction on each reader and random
transactions every 20-50$ (and all transactions above a $20 limit) will
require chip+PIN verification, which seems to cut down fraudulent transactions
for now.

